# Wintering in Croatia



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, sailors

Ready to sail the Adriatic next summer.

Any of you can recommend a port/marina in Croatia for wintering. 

Are there time restrictions for leaving the boat in that country? 

I´d appreciate advice about customs paperwork.


----------



## VetMike (Mar 5, 2011)

Dubrovnik is nice as is Split. Just be aware that Croatia has become about as corrupt as most Caribbean countries or as Mexico and crime has been increasing there. If you will be wintering over I would recommend Dubrovnik.


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, VetMike
I agree about the security problems in Croatia.
Any advice about inmigration-customs issues for a longterm stay in that country?


----------



## AlexHallMalta (May 15, 2011)

Hi,
Have spent much time in Croatia and the other republics. I m from the Med myself. Security can be an issue but common sence should highlight problem areas. Dubrovnik was mentioned for wintering....the harbour is north of the town and called Gruz. Very safe from weather. Two options here, short term one can stay at the town quay, busy and with much foot traffic, and reasonably cheap. Second, up the Dubrovnik river, beneath the suspension bridge, there is a well found marina, very good security, reasonably priced and ususally with other long term cruisers wintering over. As for Authorities, one needs to obtain from customs a decleration that allows vessels to remain in Croat waters for longer periods than Cruising license allows. If you are in the area sail down to Cavtat and enquire with local harbour master there for winter stays, more informal, pretty and more of a village than a town. I have spent some time in Kotor just further down the coast in Montenegro, and cannot reccomend it and the people there highly enough, small marina at town dock but safe and used by charter fleets for storage


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, Alex

That's a very helpful info endeed. Thanks a lot.

Actually, I chosed Cavtat as my port of entry in Croatia I. So, I can clear customs there and, as you suggest, request authorization for a long stay in Croatia.

By the way, do you know "Orikum Marina" in Albania? Could be this marina a convenient port of call between Corfu and Cavtat?


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Alex, do you mind "ACI Marina" as the port you recommend (2 nm up the river) instead Gruz?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi! Dubrovnik marina is a long way to town. You have to take a bus and in the winter it does not get much sun (shadowed by the mountains).

I don't know about winter places, but annual places are difficult to find and expensive.

If you have not find out already you can see the prices for wintering in all ACI marinas here. There are considerable differences in prices from one marina to another:

Adriatic Croatia International Club // aci-club.hr

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, Paulo. Tank you
Would you recommend the Split area instead Dubrovnik?
I'm thinking to check the new Kastela Marina for wintering. It has a very convenient location, just 8 km away from Split's airport. Do you have any information or opinion on this marina?

Regards


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I don't know the marina but I am going to know because I am going to pick there a charter this summer . I have heard that it is well protected but the town is not interesting. You are going to leave the boat there or are you going to live in the boat?

If you are going to live in the boat I would try Split or Zadar. Split is a lovely town and even if the Marina is at some distance to the center of town is not as distant as in Dubrovnik and the marina has a great view to the city. You have also Zadar, also a very nice old town full of charisma. If you can get a place at marina Zadarska you will be right in the center. Old town is just in front Lovely place.

Look both places at the Google earth and explore the photos.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

My intention is to leave the boat in Croatia during the winter, so the town itself is not a big problem. Most important for me is the shelter and security the port/marina offers. The proximity to an airport is essential also.

If you visit Kastela Marina before August, 15 please, let me know your impression.

I'll search some info about Marina Zadarska, except you discard it for wintering. Would you?

Thank you


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

No, I will only pick the boat on the last week of August. You are right, Zadarska would be nice for living but not the ideal spot to leave a boat. Kastela seems perfect for what you want.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

I agree wiht you Paulo. Now I regard Kaslela as the right place for wintering in the Split area.
I'll check for prices and facilities.

Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*Croatia*

We left our boat in Sukosan just south of Zadar winter of 2009-2010
Very secure but very expensive. Over $5000usd for 4.5 months. They charge you for everything and anything and you will usually find there are surprises in cost when you get ready to pay (like most of Croatia). Also remember flying out of Croatia can be a headache. No real trains to airports, usually have to fly first to Zagrab from Dubrovnic if you are south or take bus from Split or Zadar

It's an easy sail to Greece (Corfu in only 24 hr from Dubrovnic) with much better deals and in fact just a two-three day/night sail further gets you to the best deals in Turkey


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Very enlightening your post, Orthomartin. 
Actually my boat is in Gouvia Marina, Corfu. My first plan was to sail the croatian coast this summer and get back to Gouvia for wintering, as you suggest. Unfortunately I won’t have time enough to complete the intended cruise and return on time. So I’m seeking advice to leave the boat somewhere in the Adriatic. Because of the croatia’s issues you mention in your post: High prices, poor transport and communications, etc. I’m changing my mind and looking for alternatives like Italy. Marina di Rimini is only 82 nm from the last island I pretend visit in Croatia, Losinj.
Rimini is a renowned Italian touristic city and his marina is not too expensive. What’s more the marina lies just 8 km from his int. airport. May be this is the answer to the problem.


----------



## orthomartin (Oct 21, 2006)

*good idea*

Yes, I think you will be happier in Italy. We met others who stayed on the Italian side ("s/v Tropic Bird" as one example) all of whom were happy with the decision. Even if we go back to the med after the Pacific I doubt we would return to Croatia. Too expensive, crowded, and overall over-rated. Now Greece and Turkey, oh ya!!


----------



## Ananda2 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, Orthomartin, for your support.
Finally I choosed Italy -Rimini- as our last port of call for the summer cruise.

Nice summer sailing.


----------

